# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nyonya - tinh hoa ẩm thực Malaysia

## hantt.163

*Món ăn Nyonya còn bắt nguồn từ Penang và Singapore. Tuy nhiên,  qua năm tháng những sự khác biệt đã dần dần hình thành trong các món  nyonya của Penang và Singapore.*

Món ăn Nyonya, còn gọi là món ăn của  người Hoa Vùng Eo biển xuất hiện cách đây trên 400 năm khi người Hoa  nhập cư kết hôn với người bản xứ đã tạo ra một nền văn hóa độc đáo. Cũng  từ đó mà món ăn Nyonya là một sự pha trộn hấp dẫn giữa các món Hoa và  các món Malaysia. 


    Nyonya là một sự pha trộn hấp dẫn giữa các món Hoa và các món Malaysia.

   Món ăn Nyonya còn bắt nguồn từ Penang và Singapore. Tuy nhiên, qua năm tháng những sự khác biệt đã dần dần hình thành trong các món nyonya của Penang và Singapore.  Món ăn nyonya ở Malacca thường ngọt hơn, nhiều nước dừa hơn và có thêm  nhiều loại gia vị Malaya như rau mùi và thìa là. Trong khi đó, các món  nyonya ở Penang có phong vị nấu nướng của Thái, trong đó người ta thích thực phẩm có vị chua, ớt cay và patê tôm đen có vị hăng.

 Nấu ăn theo kiểu nyonya là công việc phức tạp, đòi hỏi công phu và thời  gian. Những người nội trợ nyonya của thời trước đã bỏ phần lớn thời  gian của họ vào việc nấu ăn, và hó vô cùng tự hào cũng như thích thú về  nghệ thuật nấu nướng độc đáo của họ.



  Người ta kể rằng ngày xưa, một phụ nữ nyonya kén vợ cho con trai mình,  đã nghe tiếng giã gia vị của người con gái để thẩm định, vì nó thể hiện  sự chú ý của người con gái trong khâu nấu nướng.

 Nghệ thuật nấu ăn kiểu nyonya cũng là cách pha trộn các loại gia vị, sử  dụng các loại củ có vị hăng như riềng nếp, nghệ; gừng, các loại lá thơm  như lá dứa dại, lá chanh thơm, cùng với những thành phần khác như quả  lai, cây hẹ tây, patê tôm và ớt. Chanh, me và xoài xanh được sử dụng để  tạo hương thơm cho nhiều món ăn.




    Trong các món tráng miệng, trái cây hiếm được dùng mà thay vào là bánh  ngọt. Các loại bánh ngọt nyonya đậm đà với nhiều loại khác nhau, được  làm bằng các thành phần như khoai lang, gạo nếp, đường thết nết và nước  dừa.Một số món ăn nyonya tiêu biểu:
*
 Cá cà ri Assam nyonya*




    Cá cà ri Assam nyonya được nấu với nước ép assam jawa, cây hẹ tây, tỏi,  cỏ chanh, ớt, bột tumeric, bột tôm, thịt gà, đường và nhiều loại gia vị  khác. Món này ngon nhất là ăn với xôi nóng.

*Cà ri Brinjal*



    Brinjal được thái và ướp với bột tumeric, tôm khô, patê tôm và các loại  gia vị khác. Món này ăn với cơm nóng và được trang trí với những lát  hành chiên.

*Popiah*


 


    Các thành phần để nấu món Popiah gồm có củ cải thái nhỏ, cà rốt, giá,  dưa leo, tôm, khoai sọ, hành khô và tỏi. Ngoài ra người ta còn cho thêm  ớt, nước sốt làm từ đường thốt nết và bột gạo. Trứng cũng được thêm vào  để làm cho vỏ ngoài của món Popiah thêm phần mịn màng.
Theo: sotaydulich

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Malaysia* - *tour du lich Malaysia*


Cùng khám phá *du lịch Malaysia* - *du lich Malaysia*

----------


## lovetravel

chà chà!
quá hấp dẫn

----------


## lunas2

oài, toàn món hấp dẫn... mún ăn

----------


## littlegirl

món nào nhìn cũng ngon

----------


## wildrose

nhìn đã muốn ăn roài

----------

